# [1er Concours photo] thème du mois : MAMAN :: jusqu'au 30 juin 2005



## AntoineD (10 Juin 2005)

Suite à la proposition de Kernel dans le portfolio, ouvrons dès aujourd'hui le premier concours photo ! 


Le thème :
*Maman*​ 



Et vous avez _*jusqu'au 30 JUIN 2005*_.


Vous trouvez ça simple ?

Mais n'oubliez pas les contraintes suivantes :

 &#8211; 1 photo max (ça obligera à réfléchir au moment de l'editing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
&#8211; affichage sur le forum : plus grand côté > max = 500 px (ça en calmera quelques-uns... pas vrai Foguenne ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ;

 &#8211; fournir un lien vers la tof en pleine résolution ;

 &#8211; indications sur l'auteur, pour la "contextualisation" : ASV (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et savoir si vous êtes pro ou non, 2-3 autres détails et hop ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_Facultatif_ : les données EXIF principales.


A vos boîtiers, caisses, papiers, etC. !


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Juin 2005)

'

Et pour ceux qui sont en argentique comme moi, si jamais j'ai du mal à finir la pelloche avant la date limite vous m'attendrez ? :rose: 

'+


----------



## AntoineD (10 Juin 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Et pour ceux qui sont en argentique comme moi, si jamais j'ai du mal à finir la pelloche avant la date limite vous m'attendrez ? :rose:
> 
> '+



T'as qu'à prendre des douze poses 

(hi hi)




...

(sic)


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Juin 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Et pour ceux qui sont en argentique comme moi, si jamais j'ai du mal à finir la pelloche avant la date limite vous m'attendrez ? :rose:
> 
> '+


 

je te croyais equipe d'un pentax.... ?


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Juin 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> je te croyais equipe d'un pentax.... ?



Non, j'ai dit beaucoup de bien du Pentax *ist DS car c'est le reflex numérique (abordable) que je préfère, mais je suis équipé depuis cet automne d'un Nikon F80, qui est mon premier boîtier, dont je suis très content. Pour le numérique, on verra plus tard. 

Et maintenant place au concours...

'+


----------



## g.robinson (11 Juin 2005)

Bonne idée ce concour !
Peut-être faut-il préciser si il y a retouche sur les photos ?

Cette photo manque peut-être un peu d'originalité mais elle entre dans le sujet et surtout, elle me plaît. 





Ouverture : F4,5 
Obturateur : 1/5s
Décalage expo : +0,3
Focale : 22mm (en numérique)
Sensibilité : 400 iso
Programme : Manuel


----------



## benjamin (11 Juin 2005)

Je joue mon gros lourd  
J'ai créé une catégorie "Concours du mois de juin" dans la Galerie, avec une fonction de vote activée. C'est-à-dire qu'il n'y a pas de note à donner, mais qu'il faut choisir sa photo préférée parmi la liste de celles qui seront postées (je crois qu'on peut changer de vote, si une nouvelle photo nous plaît plus).
Cela peut simplifier la tenue des votes.


----------



## g.robinson (11 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je joue mon gros lourd
> J'ai créé une catégorie "Concours du mois de juin" dans la Galerie, avec une fonction de vote activée. C'est-à-dire qu'il n'y a pas de note à donner, mais qu'il faut choisir sa photo préférée parmi la liste de celles qui seront postées (je crois qu'on peut changer de vote, si une nouvelle photo nous plaît plus).
> Cela peut simplifier la tenue des votes.



peux tu transferer mon message ?
merci


----------



## benjamin (11 Juin 2005)

C'est fait.


----------



## AntoineD (13 Juin 2005)

Pour la beauté du geste et pour encourager les participants, je poste une petite photo :






Une photo très simple de ma maman, mais je reste le premier à penser qu'un thème comme "maman" ne doit prêter qu'à des portraits de mères... 

Au fait : jolie photo, robinson  Ils n'ont pas eu peur quand ils se sont réveillés ?


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2005)

pour ma part


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

voila   











.


----------



## AntoineD (13 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voilà



N'oublie pas de la poster dans la galerie que Benjamin a créé pour l'occasion  :



			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas de la poster dans la galerie que Benjamin a créé pour l'occasion  :




c'est fait mais :rose:  si benjamin pourrait changer le titre de discotruczut en mamancherie , je le remercie beaucoup    :love: 

j'ai aussi fait un'autre  betise : avant de mettre la foto en la prenant sur mon ordi 
j'ai essayé de la poster via l'adresse sur le site où je l'ai chargé
mais je ne sais pas où c'est passé  :rose: 


desolé  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## katelijn (13 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait mais :rose:  si benjamin pourrait changer le titre de discotruczut en mamancherie , je le remercie beaucoup    :love:
> 
> j'ai aussi fait un'autre  betise : avant de mettre la foto en la prenant sur mon ordi
> j'ai essayé de la poster via l'adresse sur le site où je l'ai chargé
> ...



Toi non plus, t'arrives pas a faire des changements?      

Je suis plus toute seule, chaque fois que je veux éditer, ça répond que je n'ai pas le droit 
 
 :love:  :love:


----------



## g.robinson (14 Juin 2005)

Dites moi, on poste jusqu'au 30 juin, mais à quelle date les votes seront clos ?
C'est que je me sens un âme de compétiteur tout à coup  :rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (14 Juin 2005)

On a qu'à dire que les votes seront clos une semaine plus tard.

Ça vous va ?


----------



## g.robinson (14 Juin 2005)

Nickel


----------



## I-bouk (15 Juin 2005)

très bonne idée, car le thème maman , ne m'attire pas plus que ça...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2005)

on vote coment ho fait ?


----------



## AntoineD (19 Juin 2005)

il faut se rendre sur la galerie créée par Benjamin


----------



## Klakmuf (20 Juin 2005)

APN Epson 850Z - 1/113e - f 3,2 - ISO 100 - lumière naturelle sans flash.


----------



## AntoineD (22 Juin 2005)

intéressante photo


----------



## AntoineD (22 Juin 2005)

et n'oublie pas de poster ton message dans la galerie adéquate 
(cf. message en haut de la page)


----------



## Klakmuf (22 Juin 2005)

Je ne suis sans doute pas futé, mais je n'ai pas compris comment mettre ma photo sur la galerie de Benjamin.


----------



## katelijn (22 Juin 2005)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis sans doute pas futé, mais je n'ai pas compris comment mettre ma photo sur la galerie de Benjamin.



Bonjour,

Tout d'abord, Joyeux Anniversaire  

1, Entrer dans Galerie
2, A gauche de l'écran cliquez sur "ma galerie"
3, Cliquez sur "envoyer des images"
4, Chosir la categorie: Concours du mois
5, Choisir le fichier et remplir les autres info (poids du fichier: maximum 200ko)
6, Clquez sur telecharger


----------



## Klakmuf (22 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Tout d'abord, Joyeux Anniversaire...



Merci et grosse bise à tous !


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Juin 2005)

'

Je vais enfin pouvoir en poster une ce soir. 

'+


----------



## Foguenne (29 Juin 2005)

Bon, je  me lance, je n'aurais pas le temps de faire mieux jusqu'à demain. 

(je vais mettre des liens vers de photos que j'ai hésité à prendre pour le concours, la photo choisie est en fin de message pour ceux que ça n'intéresse pas.)

J'ai commencé à prendre des photos assez vite après l'annonce du concours.
Voici la première photo que comptais poster. Les retrouvailles entre une grand-mère et sa petite fille qui ne se sont plus vu depuis un peu plus d'un an. Ensuite, j'ai hésité avec cette photo, après, je me suis orienté vers du kitch,  , avec cette photo et cette photo

J'ai en définitive choisi  cette photo-ci, ma soeur et sa dernière fille en pleine "papouille", photo prise "sur le vif" mais que je trouve sympa vu le regard de la petite Jeanne. (Jeanne à 6 semaines.  )


----------



## chagregel (29 Juin 2005)

Photos de rencontre entre maman et belle maman :love: :love: 

APN 350D :love: :love:


----------



## chagregel (29 Juin 2005)

Maman est à gauche en vert et belle maman à droite en rose :love:


----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Maman est à gauche en *vert*...




Tiens ?...


----------



## chagregel (29 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ?...



T'as l'esprit mal tourné 

[MP]Je monte à Saint lunaire ce week end


----------



## jfr (29 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai en définitive choisi cette photo-ci, ma soeur et sa dernière fille en pleine "papouille", photo prise "sur le vif" mais que je trouve sympa vu le regard de la petite Jeanne. (Jeanne à 6 semaines.  )




 Excellent choix, Paul, elle est craquante !:love:
(Dommage que j'aie déjà voté !)


----------



## AntoineD (29 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> T'as l'esprit mal tourné
> 
> [MP]Je monte à Saint lunaire ce week end



En tout cas elle est jolie


----------



## chagregel (29 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas elle est jolie



Maman ou la photo


----------



## ederntal (29 Juin 2005)

Bonjour je viens de découvrir ce concours... la il est un peu tard pour reflechir a la question, mais je participerai au prochain sans faute!

super idée!!


----------



## AntoineD (29 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Maman ou la photo



Je sais pas.... elle a un numéro de téléphone, ta photo ?   



			
				ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour je viens de découvrir ce concours... la il est un peu tard pour reflechir a la question, mais je participerai au prochain sans faute!
> 
> super idée!!


 
Ah ! les retardataires...


----------



## mactambour (29 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas.... elle a un numéro de téléphone, ta photo ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ! les retardataires...



Ai-je encore le temps ?






Aux eaux à Contrexeville.

 
​


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

ma tendre maman... une photo d'un photomaton... :love: (fin des années soixante...)


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Juin 2005)

'

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a des photos qui ne peuvent pas participer : je pense qu'il faut en être l'auteur non ?

Bon à part ça j'hésite entre 2 photos... Aucune des 2 ne me satisfait pleinement, mais c'est pour le plaisir de participer. Alors les voici :












Et pour savoir laquelle je soumets à vos votes, rendez vous dans la galerie. 

'+


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a des photos qui ne peuvent pas participer : je pense qu'il faut en être l'auteur non ?



Dans ce cas je posterai celle ci....


----------



## AntoineD (30 Juin 2005)

et maintenant, n'oubliez pas de voter 

D'ailleurs : jusque quand doivent rester ouvert les votes ?


----------



## Foguenne (30 Juin 2005)

Pour le prochain concours il faudra peut-être permettre les votes uniquement une fois que chacun aura posté sa photo.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour le prochain concours il faudra peut-être permettre les votes uniquement une fois que chacun aura posté sa photo.




avec moi pas de risque de vote avant pendant ou apres :
 j'ai pas encore pigé comment voter  :rose:


----------



## richard-deux (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec moi pas de risque de vote avant pendant ou apres :
> j'ai pas encore pigé comment voter  :rose:



Tu te rends à cette adresse ici puis sous la photo, il y a le mot "vote", il te suffis alors de cliquer sous la photo désirée.   

J'espère avoir été clair. 

A voté. :love: 

Bravo à tous les participants.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

j'ai ouvert la gelerie , j'ai donc toutes les photos des partecipants

voila une (prise au pif ) d'entre elles







si je clique dessus sa donne cela mais je ne vois toujours pas le bouton vote   






est que j'ai besoin de lunette?


----------



## AntoineD (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que j'ai besoin de lunette?



La réponse est plus ou moins "oui"  :


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

si je clique sur le mot "vote" rien ne se passe
si je clique sur la foto , pas de bouton "vote" .....
ou tu veux dire que je vote sans le savoir juste en cliquant sur la photo ?


----------



## richard-deux (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si je clique sur le mot "vote" rien ne se passe



Normalement, tu devrais être redirigé sur une autre page qui te dit que ton vote a bien été pris en compte.

Quel navigateur utilises-tu?
Le problème ne viendrait-il pas de là? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

voila , j'ai essayé avec firefox (je suis sous safari en general) , riens ne ne passe non plus 

mais

voila, j'ai cliqué sur un'autre foto n'appartanant pas au concour et 
la je vois que je peux voter







j'ai cliqué sur toutes le fotos du concours , sur aucune j'ai 

"note rapide  mauvaise °°°°°°°°excellent"


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila , j'ai essayé avec firefox (je suis sous safari en general) , riens ne ne passe non plus
> 
> mais
> 
> ...




Pareil chez moi !
J'ai essayé avec Opera en simple visiteur, idem, impossible de voter pour le concours, par contre possible pour toutes celles hors-concours...


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2005)

Bon, eh bien je viens de comprendre grâce à mactambour ! 
Il faut choisir "concours du mois de juin", puis cliquer sur "vote" et non sur la photo pour l'afficher !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, eh bien je viens de comprendre grâce à mactambour !
> Il faut choisir "concours du mois de juin", puis cliquer sur "vote" et non sur la photo pour l'afficher !






pffffffff non  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: je clique sur le mot "vote"(chez moi c'est en couleur noir et pas bleu comme un lien) comme indiqué dans le cercle rouge d'antoineD  mais rien ne se passe, rien ni sous safari, firefox ou shiira


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

j'ai reussi enfin        



si vous avez le mot "vote" en noir cliqué sur "clear my vote"







de noir le vote deviendra bleu et enfin on peut voter



par contre, on vote mais pas possible de voter mauvais , donc le vote est forcement positif .......
non, non mactambur, c'etait de toute pas mon intention de noter mauvais


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff non  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: je clique sur le mot "vote"(chez moi c'est en couleur noir et pas bleu comme un lien) comme indiqué dans le cercle rouge d'antoineD  mais rien ne se passe, rien ni sous safari, firefox ou shiira




il devrait juste ce passer , que le nombre de vote pour chaque photos devrait apparaitre, et un phrase indiquant quelle photo tu as choisit devrait apparaitre sous ton choix....c'est tout....
et ça marche sous:

-safari
-Omniweb
-Shiira
-FF
-Opera

et j'ai pas testé autre chose...


----------



## richard-deux (1 Juillet 2005)

The winner is:





g.robinson avec 10 votes.

Seconde place:





ficelle avec 6 votes.

Troisième place:





jaipatoukompri avec 4 votes.


----------



## mactambour (1 Juillet 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> The winner is:
> g.robinson avec 10 votes.
> 
> Seconde place:
> ...



C'est un choix optimum


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

bravoooooo a vous 3     

mais aussi a tous les autres , le choix n'etait pas evident  :love:  :love:


----------



## richard-deux (1 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour le prochain concours il faudra peut-être permettre les votes uniquement une fois que chacun aura posté sa photo.



A quand le prochain concours?   

Parce qu'avec les talents qu'il y a ici, il ne faudrait pas s'arrêter en si bon chemin.  

Puis j'aimerai bien participer. :rose:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

hum ... désolée j'ai rien dit alors  :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juillet 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> A quand le prochain concours?
> 
> Parce qu'avec les talents qu'il y a ici, il ne faudrait pas s'arrêter en si bon chemin.
> 
> Puis j'aimerai bien participer. :rose:



On ne va pas s'arrêter en si bon chemin. 

Bravo au Trois gagnants !   

Il me semble que c'est le gagnant qui devrait choisir le nouveau thème.


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Juillet 2005)

Felicitations aux gagnants !


----------



## alan.a (1 Juillet 2005)

Les votes n'étaient pas ouvert pdt une semaine après la cloture de l'envoi des photos ?


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Les votes n'étaient pas ouvert pdt une semaine après la cloture de l'envoi des photos ?


 
Oui ça me parait léger comme durée de vote... Je dis pas ça parce que j'ai pas gagné, j'ai même vôté pour l'un des gagnants.  Autre chose la photo de JPTK m'intrigue, j'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit d'une photo d'archive de sa maman, et même qu'il est peut être lui même dessus non ? Si c'est le cas, disqualifié !   

'+


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

Félicitations aux gagnants !!! 

Le gagnant donne le nouveau thème !!

PS : On s'en fout du vote c'est juste un pretexte, l'important c'est de voir de belles images pas de gagner


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> PS : On s'en fout du vote c'est juste un pretexte, l'important c'est de voir de belles images pas de gagner


 
Ok mais en 2 jours y'a justement des photos qui n'ont pas forcément été vues. 

'+


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Ok mais en 2 jours y'a justement des photos qui n'ont pas forcément été vues.
> 
> '+



je suis assez d'accord, pour le prochain concours il serait peut-être bien de fixer une date limite de "dépot" des photos (jusqu'au 15 par exemple) et arrêter les votes à la fin du mois ... non ? 
_
(moi j'ai voté le 30  )_


Euh sinon :
Mes félicitations aux gagants !


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je suis assez d'accord, pour le prochain concours il serait peut-être bien de fixer une date limite de "dépot" des photos (jusqu'au 15 par exemple) et arrêter les votes à la fin du mois ... non ?


_

Ouaip. En fait ce qui me surprend c'est qu'apparemment richarddeux a apparemment décidé tout seul que les votes étaient finis, mais je vois pas pourquoi... Bref : continuez à voter. 

'+_


----------



## ederntal (2 Juillet 2005)

Il faudrai poster toutes les photos du 1er au 15... et les votes se dérouleraient après... pendant une semaine par exemple... c'est ce qui me semble le plus logique, comme ca tout le monde vote en ayant pris connaissance de toutes les fotos.

Je sais pas si c'est possible.

Mais bon c'est vrai que c'est juste un pretexte pour faire et partager de belles photos... Alors le gagnant : il nous donne son nouveau thème (le fait de pouvoir choisir ca donne vachement envie de gagner!!!)


----------



## alan.a (2 Juillet 2005)

A voté.


----------



## wagonr (2 Juillet 2005)

ya un truc qui me parait indispensable, c'est que toutes les photos en concours soient visibles en même temps. Sinon celui qui poste sa photo dès le début est avantagé par apport au dernier. Des gens voteront pour lui dès le départ en toute bonne conscience jugeant que c'est la meilleur des 2 ou 3 déjà dispo.
Bref je suggère ceci 

ceux qui veulent participer envoient leur photo à une tierce personne, qui se chargera lui même de rendre dispo toutes les photos à une date donnée, au même moment. Ainsi, chaque phot sera vue autant de fois, ce procédé me parait bien mieux que le bordel joyeusement organisé de ce premier concours 

en gros un truc ds ce style :
du 1 au 15, les participants envoient leur photo au responsable.
le 15 ou le 16, le resp. place toutes les photos sur une galerie.
Vote pendant une semaine. 

puis une semaine de repos )) avant le prochain concours
qu'en pensez vous ?

le seul truc, il faut un responsable qui ne participe pas évidemment mais çà doit pouvoir se trouver


----------



## richard-deux (2 Juillet 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip. En fait ce qui me surprend c'est qu'apparemment richarddeux a apparemment décidé tout seul que les votes étaient finis, mais je vois pas pourquoi... Bref : continuez à voter.
> 
> '+



 :rose: Mea culpa. :rose: 

J'avais pas lu la phrase de la page 1 du sujet.

Toutes mes excuses.


----------



## AntoineD (2 Juillet 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Mea culpa. :rose:
> 
> J'avais pas lu la phrase de la page 1 du sujet.
> 
> Toutes mes excuses.



Ben oui, tu as été un peu vite  C'est pas pour dire, mais c'était d'ailleurs à moi de le faire qui ai décidé du premier sujet 

Je propose qu'on laisse les votes se faire jusque vendredi prochain (soit une semaine effectivement), ce qui laissera le temps à certains de voter.

Donc : VOTEZ  !  

Nota : je suis d'accord avec cette proposition qui consiste à envoyer toutes les photos à une tierce personne. Très bonne idée


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Oui ça me parait léger comme durée de vote... Je dis pas ça parce que j'ai pas gagné, j'ai même vôté pour l'un des gagnants.  Autre chose la photo de JPTK m'intrigue, j'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit d'une photo d'archive de sa maman, et même qu'il est peut être lui même dessus non ? Si c'est le cas, disqualifié !
> 
> '+




Non c'est pas moi, c'est pas vrai !   C'est JPTK junior !   

Oui c'est vrai, c'est une photo de mon papa et c'est moi l'enfant qui est dessus. En fait j'avais pas vu de conditions particulières, je pensais juste qu'il fallait proposer une belle photo nous concernant, enfin notre maman quoi, donc voilà, je n'ai pas voulu tricher ou quoi que ce soit, la supercherie aurait été trop grosse, j'accepte tout à fait dans ce cas d'être disqualifié 

J'ai d'ailleurs pris connaissance de ce sujet bien après, moi j'étais tombé sur la galerie Maman un peu par hasard, et dans cette galerie, il n'y avait pas de règlement 

Merci pour les votes en tout cas !  Merci pour Popa !   

Moi non plus je ne trouvais pas la fonction "voter", c'était pas faute d'avoir cherché pourtant !


----------



## AntoineD (2 Juillet 2005)

pour jptk : disons que le but de la galerie était de poster des photos sur le thème "maman". Mais pas &#8211; du moins pas forcément &#8211; de NOS mamans, etc. 

De fait, je suis un peu déçu qu'il n'y ait pas eut de photo plus "originale". Je veux dire : on ne voit que vos mères, etc. (bon, ok, j'ai aussi posté une photo de la mienne  ).

Par exemple, je me serais volontiers à quelques surprises d'Alan.A ou Petit Scarabé, qui n'ont pas vraiment l'habitude de poster des photos d'"humain". Que nous auraient-ils pondu ? On ne le saura pas cette fois-ci  ...wait & see.

Et pour revenir à JPTK : message aux modos > on peut mettre sur la galerie un lien vers le sujet qui donne le réglement ? C'est foutu pour cette fois-ci, mais la prochaine fois... merci


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai, c'est une photo de mon papa et c'est moi l'enfant qui est dessus. En fait j'avais pas vu de conditions particulières, je pensais juste qu'il fallait proposer une belle photo nous concernant, enfin notre maman quoi, donc voilà, je n'ai pas voulu tricher ou quoi que ce soit, la supercherie aurait été trop grosse, j'accepte tout à fait dans ce cas d'être disqualifié



Oui je me doutais bien que tu n'avais pas voulu tricher.  Mais c'est pas grave, qu'on apporte le goudron et les plumes quand même.  

'+


----------



## alan.a (2 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> pour jptk : disons que le but de la galerie était de poster des photos sur le thème "maman". Mais pas ? du moins pas forcément ? de NOS mamans, etc.
> 
> De fait, je suis un peu déçu qu'il n'y ait pas eut de photo plus "originale". Je veux dire : on ne voit que vos mères, etc. (bon, ok, j'ai aussi posté une photo de la mienne  ).
> 
> ...



alan.a était out of order et très moyennement motivé par le thème.  :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Oui je me doutais bien que tu n'avais pas voulu tricher.  Mais c'est pas grave, qu'on apporte le goudron et les plumes quand même.
> 
> '+




Je préfère la biafine et le gode ceinture !


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère la biafine et le gode ceinture !



Chouette une perverse !  :rateau:  :love: Bon vous passerez dans mon bureau, j'ai à vous parler...  :love:

'+


----------



## El_ChiCo (3 Juillet 2005)

si j'avais eu un ordinateur suffisamment à temps, je vous aurai proposé une photo dans ce genre :


----------



## AntoineD (3 Juillet 2005)

au moins ça sortait de l'humain


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Juillet 2005)

sinon éventuellement, j'avais aussi celle là




moins floue, mais je trouve un peu moins claire aussi... Mais le temps que je sorte l'appareil et que je l'allume, les paons étaient déjà en train de se barer... C'est farouche comme bête...


----------



## benjamin (4 Juillet 2005)

Mettez-vous d'accord (ce n'est pas encore gagné  ) et je m'adapterai pour l'organisation du prochain concours


----------



## AntoineD (4 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Mettez-vous d'accord (ce n'est pas encore gagné  ) et je m'adapterai pour l'organisation du prochain concours



On va attendre la fin des votes vendredi et puis on tentera un résumé des différentes remarques émise.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (4 Juillet 2005)

hello à tous,
je voulais poster celle-çi qui date un peu, sur cette image ma "Meurrh" elle l'âge que j'ai aujourd'hui...
Comme elle a accepté d'être sur le forum , voiçi donc ma participation "hors concours"
P J-J


----------



## AntoineD (4 Juillet 2005)

Dommage pour le hors-concours 

Elle est pas mal, ta photo : on croirait le portrait d'une écrivain.


----------



## ficelle (5 Juillet 2005)

8 votes pour mon image... merci  

mais j'ai un bon sujet pour après, alors si vous pouviez m'en mettre 4 ou 5 de plus  :rateau: 


BUT !


----------



## g.robinson (6 Juillet 2005)

Je m'étais absenté et en relisant les post je ne comprend rien.
Il y aurait trois gagnant mais quand je regarde les votes, je suis en tête. :love: 
Suis-je l'heureux gagnant oui ou non ???

J'ai des idées pour le prochain sujet...


----------



## ficelle (6 Juillet 2005)

g.robinson a dit:
			
		

> Jmais quand je regarde les votes, je suis en tête. :love:



je me raproche dangereusement !


et j'ai aussi un très bon sujet


----------



## ficelle (6 Juillet 2005)

ah la vache... j'etais à 9 ou 10 votes, et me voici à 1 !

c'est quoi ce bazar Benjamoin


----------



## ficelle (6 Juillet 2005)

héhé... faut que j'apprenne à regarder les pages précédentes ! 

trop de boulot nuit à macgé  :rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (7 Juillet 2005)

et le concours qui se termine demain...


----------



## ficelle (7 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> et le concours qui se termine demain...



et comment passe t'on de 10 votes à 1 en quelques minutes ?


----------



## jahrom (7 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> et comment passe t'on de 10 votes à 1 en quelques minutes ?



En fait le compteur ne va que jusqu'a 99, ensuite il retombe à 1.

ça fait de toi un bon gagnant...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> et comment passe t'on de 10 votes à 1 en quelques minutes ?




   on dirait que je suis le seul qui finalement aprecie ta photo....


----------



## ficelle (7 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on dirait que je suis le seul qui finalement aprecie ta photo....



je n'ai même pas voté pour moi.

mais ne dit on pas "donner, c'est donner....."


----------



## g.robinson (7 Juillet 2005)

What is this fucking mess ???

 

Allo les modérateurs ??
Qu'on m'expliques les changements de valeur de vote. Hier j'étais talonné (FICELLE) et là !!??

On a besoin de discipline


----------



## N°6 (11 Juillet 2005)

Benjamin serait-il parti en vacances avec la clef des urnes ?


----------



## AntoineD (11 Juillet 2005)

ce problème de vote m'inspire un sujet sur l'Afrique... 


(sic)


----------



## AntoineD (11 Juillet 2005)

au fait : comment voit-on qui a gagné ?


----------



## ficelle (11 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> au fait : comment voit-on qui a gagné ?



je crois que c'est toi 

et j'ai récupéré mes votes ...


----------



## g.robinson (12 Juillet 2005)

Bon alors messieurs ? C'est qui l'arbitre ici ?  
Vivement le prochain sujet


----------



## AntoineD (12 Juillet 2005)

bon, ben je vais voir alors 

Désolé, je suis très pris en ce moment (installation à Paris... argh...  ) donc bon mais là je vais voir yo.


----------



## AntoineD (12 Juillet 2005)

ok, bon, veni vidi et donc voici le podium :


*1/ g.robinson (11 votes)
2/ ficelle (10 votes)
3/ AES-Cana Historique (6 votes)*​Félicitation !

Vous pouvez retrouver la galerie ici, comme ça, juste pour voir ! 



So, mister *G.ROBINSON*, quel est le nouveau sujet ? On fait moins le malin, hein...  
Tiens, en parlant de sujet... : n'oublie pas d'en créer un autre.


----------

